# Kingfishing



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Im headed to MB from aug 21st to the 23rd, gonna kingfish of a pier on the 22nd probably spring maid. Whats the cost of a pass, is there a bait tank, i need some info please


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

No bait tank. Hopefully the strip club will be open by then.
I actually don't remember the cost of king fishing for one day. (The $200 season pass allows you to king fis with 3 rods) An additional setup is $7.50. Whatever it is you have to add $5 for parking...

State Park and Apache are the other piers in MB that allow Kinging.


----------



## Beezer (Jun 21, 2012)

Apache is $5 parking and a token for $2 off fishing, but you can't use it toward kinging. Your king pass allows four rods though, best deal on the beach. There is a bait tank but no guarantee of bait.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

NC KingFisher said:


> Im headed to MB from aug 21st to the 23rd, gonna kingfish of a pier on the 22nd probably spring maid. Whats the cost of a pass, is there a bait tank, i need some info please


$9 fishing fee, +$7.50 for King pass. One King set up & one bottom pole for bait (fishing fee is $7 for local & military). K


----------

